# 2021.04.25 • Trovoada em Castelo Branco (Barragem da Marateca)



## windchill (25 Abr 2021 às 11:45)

Aqui está o resultado de um mais um fim de semana de stormchasing na companhia da minha mana @rafathunderstorm, com algumas centenas de quilómetros percorridos desde a margem sul do Tejo até à Beira Baixa, fortes emoções, muita paciência e resiliência, alguns obstáculos inesperados num spot muito desejado mas novamente adiado, a decisão de uma alternativa que se revelou muito feliz, e no fim a recompensa de um bom espetáculo luminoso debaixo de chuva intensa e granizo, e a satisfação que só quem ama estas coisas consegue sentir.... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUQ7C3]
	

2021.04.25 - 025101 (NIKON D850) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUUFag]
	

2021.04.25 - 031920 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUUF9K]
	

2021.04.25 - 031936 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUUF99]
	

2021.04.25 - 032016 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUSZ2g]
	

2021.04.25 - 032122 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUP1qJ]
	

2021.04.25 - 032156 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUP1qd]
	

2021.04.25 - 032641 (NIKON D850) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (25 Abr 2021 às 11:46)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUUF7W]
	

2021.04.25 - 032700 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUQ7yL]
	

2021.04.25 - 032950 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUQ7ya]
	

2021.04.25 - 033250 (NIKON D7200) [Barragem da Marateca] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Thomar (25 Abr 2021 às 19:13)

Mais uma vez um excelente passeio.  
É um autêntico regalo ver as vossas fotos, parabéns!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2021 às 13:40)

UAU!
Que pormenores que as imagens nos trazem.

Esta em particular é fenomenal:






Parabéns, que belas fotos. E parabéns pela persistência para as conseguir.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2021 às 14:52)

Muito bom! Todas com o selo de qualidade habitual!


----------



## Rafa111 (26 Abr 2021 às 15:20)

Estão espetaculares 
Excelente trabalho.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 00:20)

fantásticas! A captação das estruturas das nuvens está mesmo incrível!

Imagens como sempre... electrizantes!


----------



## windchill (27 Abr 2021 às 10:20)

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras


----------

